# Case IH JX75 electrical problem



## Dex (Aug 27, 2013)

I also posted this in the general forum, but thought it might help to post here as well.


This started 2 days ago. When I started my tractor, I noticed the charging indicator was on so I go off to see if something was obvious. There was a large rat snake wrapped around the pulleys and had caused the belt to come off. I loosened the alternator and got the belt back on, restarted and the tractor was fine the rest of the day. Yesterday, I started it up and began mowing and then 15 minutes into it the charge light came back on. I fiddled around with the relay just below the alternator and now my fuel gauge, temp gauge and all indicator lights have stopped working???

I'm going to have the alternator bench tested today. My question is about the relay. It says Sanel 128, 12 volt on it. Could that have blown and caused the dash problems?? 

Thanks for any help,
Mark


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Well on my tractor the same thing happened with the lights and it was just wrong wiring and I re wired it and it worked


----------



## Dex (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks! I found a blown fuse that supposedly was for the flood light. When I replaced it, everything worked again. I guess that fuse completed the whole circuit?? I don't know. FWIW, never have your tractor alternator checked at an auto parts store....they don't have the right equipment. Advance Auto told me they'd try to run the test using a generic single wire alt. code and the machine said my alt was bad. I took it to a rebuild shop who tested it on a proper machine and said it worked fine!!


----------

